# Divorced!



## Shane1974 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, brothers...it's official...I am getting divorced. Looking back and reflecting, I THOUGHT I was happy but I have been overlooking a lot of shit. We were in marriage counseling, which seemed to help a little....just not enough. I signed a lease on an apartment this week, and we filed the petition for divorce today. We have a 15 year old daughter, which sucks....and I guess i will be loosing half of everything. Oddly enough, I am excited about my new life and feel at peace and ok with things. I just wanted to reach out and let my SI brothers know what has been going on.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 2, 2013)

Shane as long as you are happy, do whats right for you.  I dont know how fucked up your relationship was and how much your kid saw, but I will tell you this..........As a kid and really still to this day I would have rather seen my parents divorce than stay together.  Its not always a bad thing for the kid.  It sucks being mind fucked as a kid.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2013)

Better to come from a broken home, than to be broken by your home is what Worm is getting at....

Toughest decision of my life Shane.  If I could I would take it back.  Get some counseling on your own or you'll carry that baggage with you forever.


----------



## Live2Train (Apr 2, 2013)

Bro, this really comes as a shock to me.  I always thought your marriage was good, but then again I have been gone for a little while so things must have went south in a hurry.  I know you're a good dude and quite capable of having a great life.  I say do what it takes to keep your daughter in your life, which means if you have to be tactful in your divorce then do it.  I wish you all the luck in the world my friend.  Cheers to starting your new life!


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Apr 2, 2013)

No matter how ugly things got between you and your missus, Divorcing her will still suck! I'm only 24 but I know you certainly didn't get married to end up divorced. I wish you the best!


----------



## Azog (Apr 2, 2013)

Im sure you are making the right decision. A hard, but necessary one.
On the plus side you are a sexy juicehead and will slay many a young womens.


----------



## RISE (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear bro.  Your daughter might not understand now, but she is at the age where it won't be long til she understands that it was for the best.  Good to hear you have a positive outlook.


----------



## amore169 (Apr 2, 2013)

So sorry yo hear this, especially when kids are involved the decision is pretty hard. Keep yourself busy and we'll be here when times get harder.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear it bro.  I thought it was the best thing I ever did for about the first month.  I have issues that I may never get rid of.  That, and my ex was the queen of the guilt trip. She even used our kids to make me feel bad.  Its a big part of why I drink myself to sleep at night.


----------



## R1rider (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear bro. hang in there. I have never been married, so i cant give you advice there. Dow whats best for you brother.

You said your daughter is 15, she will understand. 

Best of luck with moving forward


----------



## R1rider (Apr 2, 2013)

I hate our divorce laws, you loose 50% of everything. That sucks, not to mention if your ex goes for alimony etc.

My buddy just got divorced, had to give his ex wife his house, that he paid for by being deployed overseas for 4 tours.... The wife never worked a serious job in her life. Couldnt even have kids, but my bro had to still split everything 50-50


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear brother.  It was one if the hardest decisions that I had ever made. At the time my daughter was 6.  In the end it was one of the best decisions that I had ever made for the sake of my daughter.  My ex thought nothing about causing fights ect.... in front of her.  I would have given away everything to have custody of her.  My daughter lives with me & she is doing great.  Try not to focus on the money aspect.  Focus on your daughter and make sure that she gets through this change in her life.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats brother... Give it 6 months and it will be like you were reborn.  Theres a great gal out there waiting for you... In the meantime, bang out as many young broads as possible.. we're not getting any younger. Stay strong.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 2, 2013)

Shane my brother, you're a lucky man. Welcome to a new life. Try and stay out of a relationship now for at least a little while before you feel the need to be miserable again my brother! If they had no gash between there legs nobody would ever even talk to them. Crazy ass species. A wise man told me once, "Don't Ever let yourself succumb to The Vaginal Wrench"! If it flies, floats, or fucks, RENT IT!!!!!! !SHRUGS!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. Hope you're truly okay and find happiness with someone who you fall completely and totally in love with and may that feeling last the rest of your life.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 2, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Sorry to hear this. Hope you're truly okay and find happiness with someone who you fall completely and totally in love with and may that feeling last the rest of your life.



Tilly?? )


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 2, 2013)

=)) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirovoliko (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry to hear brother.  keep your head up


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2013)

fuckin sucks shane having to split shit...Idk never was in this situation I say get a hot young girl and a sports car


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> fuckin sucks shane having to split shit...Idk never was in this situation I say get a hot young girl and a sports car



right...


in a yr you ll be loving life.  just think about the future.


----------



## grind4it (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this brother. It's sounds like you have the right attitude. Try and keep the shit out of your head and remember we are here for you.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 2, 2013)

sorry bro. most important thing is your daughter. you will always be her dad - make the best of it.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 2, 2013)

Almost 2 years since mine was final and things are better.  Give it time, keep your head up brother.  It is difficult but It DOES get better.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, but you sound like you are ok with the decision, you will be just fine


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah man Sorry to hear this, but I agree the most important thing is your daughter.  You may not get along with your wife but you make sure that your daughter does not become a chess piece in a game that won't be won by either party.  Focus on her and be respectful about her mother in her presence  (say want you want out of ear shot!!!)  And time will ease this situation.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 2, 2013)

man i have been their 3 times and each time it was a hard decision but always was the right 1. i am sorry for any pain you have to go thru but you will be better. my parents stayed together" for the kids" and they made are lives miserable. i am 3 hours up the road if you need to get away and will drag your ass to my gym, show them boys a couple of steel monsters...k


----------



## chicken wing (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Shane as long as you are happy, do whats right for you.  I dont know how fucked up your relationship was and how much your kid saw, but I will tell you this..........As a kid and really still to this day I would have rather seen my parents divorce than stay together.  Its not always a bad thing for the kid.  It sucks being mind fucked as a kid.



I agree 100%. I saw a lot of shit my dad to my mom when I was a kid. Huh... and they wonder why I had to take anger management classes...just be there for your kid all you can brutha.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 2, 2013)

Come close a few times but fortunately we worked through it.  I've seen buddies go thru it and it needed to be done, some women can become unbearable.  Better to get out before you hate her!!!!  I'm sure you've exhausted your efforts.  Your daughter comes first, you may actually form a stronger bond with her once everything settles down.  Good luck bro.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Sorry to hear this brother. It's sounds like you have the right attitude. Try and keep the shit out of your head and remember we are here for you.



This X2^^^^^^^


----------



## Georgia (Apr 3, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Tilly?? )



.......I wrote that at 7 a.m.....I have no idea what I was saying. Ignore it because I couldn't edit the corniness out of it


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 4, 2013)

I know one thing.  Life is too short to be unhappy. I've been through it and I promise you that you'll look back and wonder why you waited as long as you did.

It sounds like you are making the right decision.  Good luck brother!


----------

